# MH passes for Sammy



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

It was the last hunt test weekend for the year and it was a wet and muddy one. MH passes 9 and 10 for Sammy!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

That is awesome!! Congratulations, great way to end the year. Gorgeous, handsome boy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so thrilled and excited for you and Sammy! What a team!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I love seeing this  Congratulations to you!!!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

So proud of you and Sammy - what a great team


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Way to go Sammy!!


----------

